# Truvia on bacon?



## kawboy (Nov 8, 2018)

All this talk lately about bacon has me planning on some buck board. My question is if Truvia will work in place of brown sugar? Does the curing process need the full blown brown sugar or does the Tender Quick do most of that? I know the Truvia has real sugar in it as well.


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 8, 2018)

Pop's uses Splenda in some of his brines so I think you would not have a problem using another artificial sweetener.

Barry.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 8, 2018)

That is a really good question.
Truvia is supposed to work just like sugar.
Brown sugar has Molasses in it, I have a recipe to make it.
Homemade Brown Sugar

But then, making Truvia brown might defeat the purpose of using Truvia.


----------



## kawboy (Nov 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> That is a really good question.
> Truvia is supposed to work just like sugar.
> Brown sugar has Molasses in it, I have a recipe to make it.
> Homemade Brown Sugar
> ...


Truvia is the brown sugar alternative. I like the taste of it myself and use it in place of brown quite a bit. Just concerned it's not sugary enough.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 8, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Truvia is the brown sugar alternative. I like the taste of it myself and use it in place of brown quite a bit. Just concerned it's not sugary enough.



I thought Truvia was a direct, 1-1 measure to replace regular sugar. :confused:
OH, strike that! Here are the measurements to use.

Don't know if there is any flavor enhancement given by brown sugar (Molasses ingredient)
But I would think it could be used. 
Edit In: "It" being Truvia.

Truvia Bacon?
I got my bag of Pure Maple Sugar from Vermont yesterday to use for Maple Bacon.
(Trying to sell the wife on home made bacon.  )


----------



## kawboy (Nov 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I thought Truvia was a direct, 1-1 measure to replace regular sugar. :confused:
> OH, strike that! Here are the measurements to use.
> 
> Don't know if there is any flavor enhancement given by brown sugar (Molasses ingredient)
> ...


 I guess ours is Truvia Brown-sugar Blend. I assumed it was just truvia, but they make several versions. That should clear up the confusion.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 8, 2018)

Didn't know they made sucha stuff.
I'd go for it!

I'm jumpin in whole hog. Got my Pork Bellies today.
Gotta get them done up.


----------



## kawboy (Nov 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Didn't know they made sucha stuff.
> I'd go for it!
> 
> I'm jumpin in whole hog. Got my Pork Bellies today.
> Gotta get them done up.


Think I'll try the buck board, if got a few butts in the freezer. Think I'll have to wait until after Thanksgiving though.


----------

